# Application télécommande pour dock iPod



## Dubistar (12 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
J'aurais aimé savoir si il existait une application sur iPhone pour télécommander un ipod sur un dock. (branché sur un ampli) un peu comme remote pour contrôler iTunes.
Merci


----------

